# Outstanding customer service from Moebious



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, I just want to say thank you to Frank and Angela at Moebius for the ultra-great service this week! I had two of the Chariot its with damage from the rubber parts being in the Chariots chassis bag, and they zipped out replacements in record time at absolutely no charge! Outstanding! I've NEVER had this kind of service from ANY other model company, EVER! (Most of the time you do good to get any kind of a reply!) Thanks again folks! :wave:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I agree completely.

Frank helped me out on a part that I stupidly broke myself on my Seaview, it was shipped extremely quickly to me. Companies that provide this kind of customer service are few and far in between these days.

I know of more than a few companies that could learn from Moebuis!

Jim


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've had nothing but outstanding service from Moebius Models...with quick and professional service..:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

I've got ya all beat. 

I sat down last week to finally tackle the LIS Chariot. Did a lot of prep work. Worked pretty late into the night but I went to bed feeling pretty good about what I had accomplished. Woke up the next morning to the sound of my 5 month old lab puppy crunching plastic. NOT a good sound...trust me. Turns out I had left the clear top canopy of the chariot sitting on my kitchen table...within reach of the beast.
Needless to say I quickly shot off an email to Moebius and for a very minimal charge I'll be receiving a replacement canopy. 

I've purchased every Moebius kit so far and plan on doing so in the future. Even if a particular kit is of minimal interest to me, the least I can do is to buy at least one to show my support for a fantastic company.

Long live Moebius.

JK


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank and all the folks at Moebius are a class act. When they first opened the company store, I placed an order and I screwed it up. I gave them a call and they quickly resolved the matter in a friendly fashon..


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I ordered a broken part and got it no problem and in short order. Great folks at Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:I haven't had any problems with any of the Moebius kits I've bought so far, but it's good to know that they provide such exceptional customer service. Somehow, this does not surprise me.


----------



## astro123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Long time luker here not much of a talker but I have to support the posts here. I ended up with two front halves of big frankie's legs but no back half. One e-mail from me , a quick response (and an apology) from Moebius. I had the back half almost as fast as the mail delivers. None of that "you must provide" a UPC, reciept or any hassels what so ever and no cost to me. Thank you Moebius. 

Reminds me when I was about 8 years old or so back in the 60's. I got an MPC army playset from Wards or some place. I didn't get any snap on wheels for the trucks and jeeps. I wrote them a letter explaining my dilemma. They sent a case of wheels. I asked for 12 or so, they sent me 50. 

Moebius customer service, just like the old days. 

BTW, If anyone here needs a front half to BF's legs it's yours for the actual shipping costs. Just send me a PM.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

Heh heh heh, 'moebious'

Larry Curly, and MOEbious

Why I oughtta!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Media Robinson said:


> Heh heh heh, 'moebious'
> 
> Larry Curly, and MOEbious
> 
> Why I oughtta!


Did you have a point with this post??????


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Media Robinson said:


> Let's be cautious, PM me if you're interested, that's the best way to resolve these things.


???????? I think we need help here.


P.S. I think we've been here before....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Media Robinson - please stay on topic with your posts.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

For me, it was my own fault, I knocked the bulkhead,(#3) off the top of my paint box and stepped on it, it broke in four places. I sent Moebius an email and got a reply stating the cost would be $4.95 total and in no time I had my replacment part. That was fast and very well packed.......:thumbsup: You have to love a company that thinks so hightly of their customers........


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Moebius rocks, my Boxer got a hold of the floor of my Flying Sub and did his own version of customizing it, so I e-mailed Moebius and they sent me a note that it would be $4.95 and got it sent out right away. 
I am so happy that Moebius has great customer service and they produce the best kits in the world that I have been dreaming of owning for several years!
"Long Live Moebius"


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I finally picked up a chariot kit, and while there is a little bit of damage from the rubber, its not bad enough for me to worry about. It is a good feeling to know that I could get a replacement if I want though. I've communicated with Moebius through emails when I bought my glow Big franky, and their service was top-notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I got 2 of the Flying Sub From Cult TV Man,one was for a friend any way he opened the box and the upper hull was flawed he sent the guys at mobeus a line and the couple of dollars they requested and in no time at all he got a new upper hull,not much to crow about you may say......well I have to say these guys went above and beyond the call of duty as they sent this particular package to Glasgow,Scotland and took the brunt of the postage on themselves.If that isn't oustanding customer service then I'm a Scotsman.....oops I am....well done Mobeus we cant sing your praises enough:thumbsup:
Gordon......Scotland


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought alot of kits in my time from alot of dealers.But Moebius has got the best service around:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

